# Just had to share this Picture



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL I thought this was cute. My mother linked it to me on facebook yesterday and I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

*Thanks for the giggle ... I'll never look at pumpkin pie the same again.*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm kinda tired of seeing this picture.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

So stop looking at it?


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

now that is funny!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Yah Kallie stop being a party pooper...get it pooper. I just couldn't help it had to say it LOL


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I have never seen that picture before!! OMG is that hysterical!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen it many times before, but it still leaves me rolling every time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Made me laught too


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

And here I was blaming a cat for such leavings that I found in their sand! (Uncovered too!)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

it would be funny to put him out on the porch and put a candy bowl there for kids to get the candy....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilarious pic


----------

